
There’s a Relational Database in Your Unix CLI - ingve
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/06/16/unix-cli-relational-database/
======
slang800
Calling `join` a relational database is a bit "click-baity". Yes it's a cool
command, but you don't get any type of constraints or indexing or atomic
updates or any of the important things that people expect from databases.

~~~
perl4ever
Well, you have to add sort, cut, paste, and uniq for a full system.

------
jolmg
> sum == SUM()

I don't think so. From sum(1):

> sum - checksum and count the blocks in a file
    
    
      $ seq 1 3 | sum
      26670     1
    

I guess 26670 is the checksum and the 6 bytes in the output of seq fit into 1
block...

For a SUM() equivalent, I can't think of anything shorter or more convenient
than the following while using only standard utils:

    
    
      $ seq 1 3 | awk '{a+=$1}END{print a}'
      6

